# Portmaster error



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 30, 2013)

I received the following error during a portmaster update:


```
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/py-setuptools in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/py-setuptools from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/py-setuptools

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The lang/clang port has been deleted: Has expired: Migrate to lang/clang32 or newer
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
root@Dagmar:~ # clang -v
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd9.2
Thread model: posix
root@Dagmar:~ #
```

Any clues?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2013)

Seems pretty clear:


```
The lang/clang port has been deleted: Has expired: Migrate to lang/clang32 or newer
```


----------

